# Anybody heard of "Alpha Precision" gunsmith?



## Grub Master (Aug 12, 2009)

Anyone know anything about Alpha Precision, Inc. in
Comer, GA ? His web site is  http://www.alphaprecisioninc.com/ Thanks


----------



## Nitro (Aug 13, 2009)

Jim Stroh does exceptional work. Very expensive, but the guns I have seen from his shop are flawless.


----------



## pacecars (Aug 13, 2009)

They are very well known and build high quality hunting pistols. Stroh gets a lot of glowing write ups from most of the handgunning writers.


----------



## AR-Trvlr (Aug 13, 2009)

I had him tighten up a S&W M19 for me.  It took about 6 months, but he did a quality job.

Nice old guy, too.  Absolutely spotless shop - I could tell he really cared about what he does.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 13, 2009)

Jim Stroh is in the very highest level of pistolsmith's.  Old school machinist.

I've had him do some conversion work on a Ruger.  Just first class.

Not trying to downgrade any of the resident gunsmiths, but getting work by Stroh is the difference in having your engine tuned up by the local mechanic, and getting it rebuilt by a first class speed shop.


----------



## mikey357 (Aug 27, 2009)

Jim Stroh is NOT FAST, he is NOT CHEAP, but his work is as close to PERFECTION as you are likely to see...

Having said that, I got the DISTINCT IMPRESSION from him that he MUCH PREFERS to deal with his "Clients" by mail/e-mail or telephone as opposed to "In Person"...

That's HIS CHOICE...and it is MY reason for not using him anymore...FWIW....mikey357


----------

